

Forum scraping sites taking over my search results - sosuke

I do code solution searches all the time on Google and I've started hitting some really worthless sites that just scrap content from other sites and put it back up with AdSense. Is there any way I can permanently exclude sites from my searching? Are these sites breaking any actual rules I can report them for?<p>http://www.thedevsea.com/<p>http://www.bigresource.com/
======
blurry
You can permanently include and exclude sites with Google Custom Search
(<http://www.google.com/cse/>). I added mine to my iGoogle page so I do all my
searches from there instead of google.com.

Currently, I blacklist:

answers.yahoo.com

slideshare.net

scribd.com

bigresource.com

experts-exchange.com

------
nearestneighbor
Sure. Add "-site:www.thedevsea.com -site:www.bigresource.com" to your search
query.

------
percept
Yeah I've been seeing this too recently, mostly "codeweblog" results.

I thought Stack Overflow was doing a pretty good job of burying these sites.

------
growt
I noticed the same thing. Maybe its just a couple of days till googles webspam
team catches on, but it's annoying none the less :(

~~~
sosuke
devsea was a new one for me, bigresource has been doing this for a while now
and they just started framing all outbound links

